# Sweet Neutered Male Looking for a Home (Downriver MI)



## mis.kay

I posted a request for advice recently regarding a possible lone rat in my future. I had no clue it would happen this quickly but one of my two boys neurological state is declining quite rapidly. At this rate, I suspect he won't be with us in a few weeks. He will be leaving his brother, Quentin, behind who happens to be my independent one. He's never been cuddly and never likes being held, even if it's just the second it takes to return him to his cage. When he's chilled out or sleepy I can get some pets in and he seems to enjoy hem, but mostly he preferred cuddles with his brothers. It pains me to ask this, more than I can really express honestly. I never imagined I'd be that person, asking for someone to take my pet. I wouldn't be here if I didn't think I was doing what's best for my little fuzzbutt. I just feel that he would thrive so much more with a friend, or a group of friends than if he just had me. He doesn't want what I can offer him as much as what another rat could. Please, please, do not judge me. This is not me taking care of an inconvenience, it is me thinking what is best for him based on his personality. After that, here is a bit about him...

Quentin's estimated birthday is July 26th 2017. He is neutered and has lived with female and male rats. He's lived with up to 3 rats, and obviously just 1 other rat. He is a really handsome guy and gives kisses when he's just woken up from naps. He is independent and likes to do his own thing, but he does enjoy exploring and I will often times make box forts which he loves. He also fished for peas the first time this year and he caught on pretty quick! He loves sleeping in high places and I have a lot of accessories, food, and treats, that I can donate to whoever takes him. If you don't need them, I will give them to someone who does. He loves yogie treats, and he's used to getting a salad every other day so make sure he gets some fresh veggies please. They are his favorite.

I'll need to see where he is going via video chat or in person. If for some reason he doesn't get along with your rat(s) I will take him back with all of his supplies. It would be nice to get picture updates, but I know this isn't always a thing people like to do so just assure me he will be loved, please. Also, I am preparing for the near future, he will not be leaving my house until his brother passes so whoever agrees to this must be okay with waiting a while before getting him, but also be prepared if it happens sooner rather than later. Thank you.


----------

